
Knots and Quantum Theory (2011) - vo2maxer
https://www.ias.edu/ideas/2011/witten-knots-quantum-theory
======
Mugwort
Very nice article. I'm intrigued by the Khovanov homology and its relation to
the geometric Langlands program. I don't know any knot theory yet but
fortunately I know quantum mechanics, quantum fields theory, statistical
mechanics and algebraic topology. So maybe this is a game I can learn to play
someday.

